# cheyenne autumn



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi this weather is so freaky went to my local garden center and stood in a tub was an apple tree with blossom on and in my garden a clematis is in flower and a poppy is trying to also . does it mean we will have a bad winter :?: .jud


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

According to a local Christmas tree grower there is likely to be a shortage of decent trees this Chrismas.

The dry summer has reduced their growth and the lack of November frost to date means that the needles are likely to fall from the trees cut early for the larger sales outlets.

Our tree seems ok.
It's in the loft waiting to be brought down :lol:


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

autostratus said:


> According to a local Christmas tree grower there is likely to be a shortage of decent trees this Chrismas.
> 
> The dry summer has reduced their growth and the lack of November frost to date means that the needles are likely to fall from the trees cut early for the larger sales outlets.
> 
> ...


hi autostratus. yes mines in the shed cost a bomb but if you are going to use a fake tree its got to be a good one and last a long time plus i don.t agree with chopping down a tree that has taken 3-4-5 years to grow just to last a few weeks . jud


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We were only remarking today that the leaves have not yet fallen off our apple tree- a big mature one, and it has 2 lots of blossom. The leaves have not even gone brown. Our hydrangeas look better now than they've looked all summer.

G


----------

